# Eduard Nápravník - Dubrovsky (1960) Abridged & Composite Versions; English subtitles



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

*Eduard Nápravník - Dubrovsky (1960) Abridged & Composite Versions; English subtitles*

*Eduard Nápravník - Dubrovsky (1960) Abridged, English, Russian and German subtitles*

Eduard Nápravník (1839-1916)
"Dubrovsky"
Opera in 4 acts, 5 scenes. Op. 58
Libretto by Modest Tchaikovsky (based on an unfinished novel by Alexander Pushkin).

Andrey Dubrovsky - Georgy Dudarev
Vladimir, his son - Sergei Lemeshev
Troekurov - Alexei Ivanov 
Masha, his daughter - Vera Kudryavtseva
Prince Vereisky - Pavel Mokeev
Superintendent - Mikhail Tyuremnov
Assessor - Vladimir Popov
Desforges - Nikolai Timchenko
Shabashkin - Roman Krasnoyurchenko
Yegorovna - Anna Vassilieva
Arkhip - Evgeny Korneev
Grishka - Ivan Zorin
Anton - Leonid Boldin
Tanya - Ruslana Oreshkina

Choir and Orchestra of the Moscow Academic Musical Theatre
Conductor - Peter Slavinsky

This is the original telefilm, with custom English subtitles, of an abridged version of the opera (so far as is known, this is the first time that this opera has ever been translated in English).

It is directed by Vitaly Golovin, who earlier in the same year directed a condensed version of Anton Rubinstein's "The Demon," also with Sergei Lemeshev and available here (with custom English subtitles): 



.

*Subtitle Credits: *

Translated from the Russian by Andrew Zavodskikh, Andrei Lozinski and Paul Greif.

The French text in Act III was translated by Natalie Greenly.

Subtitle timings by Paul Greif.

The spoken credits were translated by Philipp Reznikov (http://sub-opera.narod.ru/), who also subtitled the extracts from Pushkin's original narrative (substituting the equivalent lines in English from the translation by T. Keane, first published in 1894).

The Russian subtitles (forthcoming) were transcribed by me from the vocal score published in 1972 and were proofread by Andrew.

The German subtitles (forthcoming) are transcribed verbatim from a German/Russian vocal score published in 1902.

To view subtitles, click "CC" on bottom right of player. I recommend you use the most updated version of Google Chrome.






*Upcoming Composite Version:*

The cuts to the score come "fast and furious" in the original telefilm. Consequently, this abridged version of "Dubrovsky" will soon be followed by a special composite version of the same video, but with as much of the excised music reinstated as possible and fully subtitled in English and Russian. The composite incorporates all of the remaining music from the 1960 recording sessions that served as the basis for the telefilm, as well as additions from two other recordings (the only other recordings of the entire opera in circulation): the 1949 studio recording with Ivan Kozlovsky and a 1966 live recording with Vladimir Kravtsov. These restored sections of music will be accompanied either by still photos from the telefilm or footage from the classic 1935 non-opera Soviet film version of Pushkin's original story (the original telefilm already contains numerous excerpts from this film), as well as other Russian films from the period.

The purpose of the composite is to create as complete a video presentation of the opera as possible, fully subtitled in English, Russian, German, etc. (if anyone would like to volunteer to translate the subtitles into a language of your choice, please contact me). There were, however, numerous cuts to the score (some amounting to many pages) in all of the sources listed above and for which no recording could be located. It is probable that these sections have never been recorded at all. These missing sections will be noted in the subtitles.

Despite the absence of these sections, the composite is still about 55 minutes longer than the original, abridged version presented here.


----------

